# Replacement battery - CY-0112 for Cyclops 15MCP



## lowvolt (Jan 21, 2008)

Where can I get a replacement battery for this light? Any online sources? What about motorcycle / lawnmower batteries? Thanks.


----------



## RoyJ (Jan 22, 2008)

Chances are it'll cost more than the light. A friend of mine is in the same situation - paid $40 for the light, the security system batteries would go for about the same.

If you do find one, make sure you plug the Thor into an electronic float charger ALL THE TIME, and never do deep (>80%) discharges. Lead acids can live on for years like that.


----------



## 911paramedic (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is one for $16.60 and its a direct replacement for the *JohnLite CY-0112 Battery that came with your light. **
Part# TR7.5-12 *.
* 
batteryspec.com


*


----------

